# Sollo cello recommendations?



## FossilHominid (Feb 24, 2018)

Extreme novice of classical music here. i've been getting into it over the past few years out of a desire to learn more about this huge body of art about which I knew very little.

I really love a solo cello piece/recording; one of the first works that really grabbed me was Bach's cello suites.

Any recommendations for solo cello recordings? I don't really know many beyond various renditions of the Bach and some Wendy Sutter performances of Philip Glass stuff. Any subgenre or period.

Thanks!

_Edit: apologies for the typo in the post title!_


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The three cello suites by Britten and Kodaly's solo cello sonata.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

so far, I have heard only 2 cello pieces and both are breathtaking
*Jacqueline du Pré - Dvořák - Cello Concerto - Celibidache
Edward Elgar, Cello concerto*


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Maya Beiser: Trance Classical (various composers)








(link: https://www.innova.mu/albums/maya-beiser/tranceclassical)

Ashley Bathgate: Stories for Ocean Shells (music by Kate Moore)








(link: https://cantaloupemusic.bandcamp.com/album/stories-for-ocean-shells)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Max Reger - three suites for cello op.131c (1915). If you like Bach then you should like these - Reger's instrumental music for strings harks back to the style of Bach's cello suites and sonatas for solo violin.

Another fine work is the solo cello sonata op.8 from the same year by Zoltán Kodály.

For a set of works from more recent times there are Britten's three suites, written between 1964 and 1971.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Also, Naxos has two volumes of solo cello music of Weinberg performed by Josef Feigelson:

https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.572280
https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.572281

And Matt Haimovitz recorded 3 discs of "20th Century Cello" for DG, which is mostly solo cello:

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4775506


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Reger & Ysaye: Pieces for Cello Solo/ Erling Blöndal Bengtsson (cello), must have!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ferneyhough Time and Motion Study II
Lachenmann Pression
Sciarino, Ai limiti della Notte,
Xenakis Kottos
Ralph Shapey, Krosnick Soli 
Berio Sequenza 14


PHilip Glass has written a lot of music for solo cello, I don't like the music but obviously someone does. Same for the Ligeti Cello Sonata.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> Also, Naxos has two volumes of solo cello music of Weinberg performed by Josef Feigelson:
> 
> https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.572280
> https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.572281
> ...


The Weinberg's have piqued my interest - I had no idea he wrote so much for solo cello, so thanks.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Fossil, since you're new to classical music and Bach grabbed you, you might try Domenico Gabrielli's Seven Ricercari from 1689.






There is an excellent recording by the German cellist Kristin Von der Goltz of Joseph-Marie-Clément Dall'Abaco's fascinating and little known 11 Caprices For Solo Cello.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

A bit restrictive, just the cello, plenty of fine pieces with piano too!!

Maybe you'd like Haba's Fantasy, Or the sonatas by Hindemith, Holmboe, or Ligeti?

Or the fine little piece Elegy for Sebastian Knight by Aulis Sallinen...?

The Kodaly is a must, btw.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bloch hasn't been mentioned. He wrote three fine cello suites near the end of his life.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Fossil, since you're new to classical music and Bach grabbed you, you might try Domenico Gabrielli's Seven Ricercari from 1689.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Dall'Abaco is an excellent find. I shall try to get the CD


----------



## FossilHominid (Feb 24, 2018)

Portamento said:


> Bloch hasn't been mentioned. He wrote three fine cello suites near the end of his life.


yes! Love these too.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

FossilHominid said:


> I really love a solo cello piece/recording; one of the first works that really grabbed me was Bach's cello suites.
> 
> Any recommendations for solo cello recordings? I don't really know many beyond various renditions of the Bach and some Wendy Sutter performances of Philip Glass stuff. Any subgenre or period. [/I]


If you like the Bach suites, you might try the cello/viola da gamba works of some other Baroque composers, like Carl Friedrich Abel, Marin Marais, and Georg Philip Telemann. And for concertos, try Carl Philip Emmanuel Bach's.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I just recently came across this piece, & was actually kind of surprised by how much I like it!

Golijov ~ Amoramor


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Sergey Akhunov (b.1967): Centaurs for cello solo
Rustam Komachkov





Carlo Alfredo Piatti (1822-1901): 12 Caprices for solo cello, Op. 25
Carmine Miranda


----------

